Ask HN: Are there any good websites for tracking stock prices? - nbrempel
======
Omie6541
Check "Tijori Finance"[1][2] if you want more information on companies than
just stock prices such as how they make revenue, their sales breakdown and
multiple key performance indicators/operational metrics (eg. how much did they
spend on R&D compared to their competitors)

disclaimer: I work for tijorifinance

[1][https://tijorifinance.com/](https://tijorifinance.com/)

[2][https://tijorifinance.com/us/](https://tijorifinance.com/us/)

~~~
bobobob420
The search function on that website is utter shit. Just letting you know

~~~
Omie6541
it'd be helpful if you could explain this bit :-)

~~~
bobobob420
I was on the indian version of the site without realizing. The search function
on the US version is good. You should put some information on the main page
that it is for indian stocks or whatever.

~~~
Omie6541
Thanks for the reply. We do have some updates on the UI, rolling out soon.

------
marketgod
This question might need more details.

Google finance? Yahoo finance? Webull

~~~
nbrempel
I'm looking for more data, less Jim Cramer types.

~~~
marketgod
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23785570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23785570)

------
system_panic
Capital Market Laboratories:
[https://www.cmlviz.com/home](https://www.cmlviz.com/home)

Also technical analysis with precision is free (for now)
[https://stock.trademachine.com/register/free-
membership/](https://stock.trademachine.com/register/free-membership/)

------
toomuchtodo
Your discount brokerage should have a reasonably solid web interface for
equities data. Koyfin.com is also decent.

~~~
nbrempel
Koyfin looks cool, thanks for sharing!

------
adi78
For fundamental data and fundamental based screener, I found stockrow.com very
good. For technical based screener ( It has a lot of fundamental parameters
too), finviz.com is very good. ( It has ads though) I would love to hear from
others on any other good tool with clean UI.

------
launching
You can set up a free account at a place like Charles Schwab and get pretty
good data. If you're really into technical analysis and charts you can
download free software called thinkorswim from TD Ameritrade

------
giantg2
Yahoo finance has charts and all sorts of data. I think you can setup alerts.
I believe they have APIs to access it too.

